# The 2011 March 19, the rain



## laobinglaogou (Mar 4, 2011)

The 2011 March 19, the rain
Today's harvest

Distance: 10 meters - 40 meters

Use 8 mm steel balls


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

good shooting again, i use the 8mm steel balls for game birds, apart from pheasants, i use heaver stuff for them, jeff


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Great shooting.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Laobing is a good hunter..









*Laobinglaogou,* How do you normally prepare (cook) your squirrels and birds?


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey, 
Great shots, I am sure you did have a lot of fun and a great time hunting. I just like to know what species of birds you got there, since here in Mexico, we do not have those birds. Saludos.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Good shooting, I like the 8mm for Pigeons Magpies and Rats.
Martin


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Laobing is definately a prize for this forum and I like seeing your bags. You are obviously very capable and to be bagging these at 40 m is impressive. My family does not eat game meat (though I certainly do) and I could probably fill the pot as you do had I the desire.

I would love to continue seeing your bags as you hunt; you're an interesting guy and I love to see wat to me are foreign birds and animals brought down with the slingshot.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Way to go Laobing, good shooting. Good hunting.
Philly


----------

